# Shahrukh Khan and NVIDIA to bring GeForce G.One Signature Edition Graphics Cards



## AcceleratorX (Oct 17, 2011)

I know, I know, even I thought "you're joking, right?", when I read it. But this is the deal.

Shahrukh Khan and NVIDIA to bring GeForce G.One Signature Edition Graphics Cards

NVIDIA's going a little bit too far with the marketing, I think. They'd better hope this thing pays off, otherwise the money was probably better spent on R&D........

BTW, this is the second country after the USA where NVIDIA has introduced it's own brand graphics cards.


----------



## tkin (Oct 17, 2011)

Well well, interesting, I don't see any nVidia branded cards anywhere.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 17, 2011)

^What I meant to say is that these G.One graphics cards are NVIDIA branded (see the box art) - The USA is the only other country where NVIDIA sells its own brand cards.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 17, 2011)

Funny tbh


----------



## tkin (Oct 17, 2011)

But what is that card? Which model?


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 17, 2011)

Judging from the photo (see below), there are two cards right now: GTX 560 Ti and GT 520.

Shahrukh Khan | Rajasthan Photo | Madhya Pradesh Picture

To be honest, the 560 Ti seems odd because it's not a huge seller for the Indian market compared to more mainstream cards like the GTS 450.


----------



## ico (Oct 17, 2011)

seriously.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 17, 2011)

Most likely would be a complete waste.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 18, 2011)

1. srk will make like a mosquito and suck off Green's green.
2. Red will see it as an opportunity to lower prices a bit, forcing Green to part with more green to stay in the market.
3. Green will beat its head against the wall and fire the f00l who made the suggestion in the first place

also, if a product has pic of that old guy on it, i will only buy it to oc to insane levels and watch as the heat melts his face off. (fsck the computer, you dont get to melt faces everyday, do you?)


----------



## Alok (Oct 18, 2011)

^lol interesting . So does signature cost some extra


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 18, 2011)

no siggys, the heat generated will make toxic fumes.

did you read that blurb?
here's an edited extract :

"Shahrukh Khan also felicitated the champion gamers who had emerged victorious in the various tournaments held through the day, but was later seen to be yawning widely and looking disinterested as the prizes were given out. He claimed that he was there "for doing service to his fellow gaymers"(sic). NVIDIA GeForce LAN saw an overwhelming response with over 9000*10^-3 enthusiasts registering to participate in the tournament. At the end of the day-long gaming battle, only six emerged victorious from amongst nearly 600*10^-2 gamers who battled it out for the dubious crown of the ‘Ultimate Gamer’. It is said to be a mythical crown made out of exotic materials like phase frozen vespene gas and fossilized treant wood."

“Both NVIDIA and Shahrukh Khan’s bashing for gaming has been brought together at this dismissive gaming tournament. And the GeForce G.One Signature Edition graphics card are testimony to that force of economics called "milking a dead cow dry",” stated, Vishal Dhupar, Managing Director, Asia – South, NVIDIA. “NVIDIA has always been at the back/aft of visual technology. We are proud to partner with Ra.One to bring stupid gamers an experience they will never cherish, because we will charge exorbitant fees to put a simple sticker on a average card that reads "srk pwned j00, sucka!!"”


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 18, 2011)

This is EPIC 

Majority of those who buy a graphics card looking at SRK's G.One branding are probably those who think they got the best deal because their "2GB Graphics" is only 3k when idiots pay 5k for "1GB Graphics".


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2011)

LOL This is ridiculous they should had made a deal with Carmack. Tha may just may have better influence because srk may be good for soap and oil ads but not GPU. Can't stop laughing after reading this news.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah I got a press invite but I didn't go. The card is from Palit by the way. 
*i52.tinypic.com/2j32wk8.jpg



> NVIDIA expands GeForce LAN to India and challenges Indian gamers to battle it out
> Winners of India’s biggest GeForce LAN gaming tournament meet with Shahrukh Khan!
> 
> MUMBAI – India, 15 October 2011: NVIDIA has expanded GeForce LAN to India that was held on 14th October 2011 in the city of Mumbai. The event saw more than 600 Indian and *International gamers* competing against each other in an enormous virtual combat zone. There were various games and tracks, including a special track dedicated to female gamers. The event culminated in a grand closing ceremony, including personal congratulations from Shahrukh Khan for the winners.
> ...



Truth be told such thing should be discouraged rather than encouraged. Gamers don't really care of such stuff. Unfortunately "some" people just don't get it. There are 2 types of PR: One who knows how to do public relations by doing proper research and second they'll do anything as long as clients are happy, those set of people who rely on them to connect to the public. Most belong to the first 1 but unfortunately, "some" geniuses hired someone who seems to be good at tagging products with movie stars.

I smell a "Hitler finds out" video.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 18, 2011)

a hot brand launching a hot card with a hot superstar. lol. i smell something burning


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 18, 2011)

the chipset, prolly, or srk's hair(i mean wig)


----------



## sameer.pur (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't think anything is wrong here, unless these cards are priced ridiculously. (I haven't seen any specs or price yet.)
But that's just my opinion.

And frankly I think, some of the post(s) in this threads are taking their personal hatred out, not it is my business.


----------



## KDroid (Oct 18, 2011)

W - T - F!


----------



## abhidev (Oct 18, 2011)

there is even an Iphone/Ipad game and is said to be the top in the apps section of I-Stores


----------



## tkin (Oct 18, 2011)

Its all viral marketing, doing good I'd say, nVidia always had better brand presence in india, I see nothing wrong with it, special edition stuff is always costly, its for rich people who don't care about the price, we, on the other hand are better off without these.


----------



## Joker (Oct 18, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/Q0VXP.jpg


----------



## tkin (Oct 18, 2011)

^^ Its not cooked, its pretty much raw, better to crack the egg inside the mouth directly.


----------



## Joker (Oct 18, 2011)

if u see...its semi cooked.  would have cooked soon.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 18, 2011)

Joke of the day!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 18, 2011)

and the card wud sing..

girl you are my chamak challo
where you go girl
im gonna follow
what you want girl
just let me know
oooh oooh ohh
you can be my chamak challo
ooh oh...

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRyD9aBlXZs


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 18, 2011)

Joker said:


> *i.imgur.com/Q0VXP.jpg



Nice joke!!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 18, 2011)

> “NVIDIA provided the technology which made the mind-blowing VFX in Ra.One possible,” said Shahrukh Khan. “Entertainment is evolving – movies and games are irresistibly connected and Ra.One is a perfect example. This movie is actually about a computer game! Just as GPUs were fundamental to the making of Ra.One, they are the key ingredient in every PC. NVIDIA GeForce G.One Signature Edition graphics cards put the same GPU technology which made Ra.One in the hands of consumers to power their personal entertainment hub, the PC.”



So GTX 560 Tis and GT520s powered the CG in Ra.One? Then the CG must be terrible (low res and everything).

@Joker and d6bmg: The GTX 480 can get very hot (rated max safe temperature is 105C ), so obviously they can make omelets (yes this is the right spelling FYI) on the exposed HSF.


----------



## Skud (Oct 18, 2011)

MetalheadGautham said:


> This is EPIC
> 
> Majority of those who buy a graphics card looking at SRK's G.One branding are probably those who think they got the best deal because their "2GB Graphics" is only 3k when idiots pay 5k for "1GB Graphics".




5k? I spend 14-15k for "1GB Graphics". 

Hope the fans of the cards will make a noise like this: "kkkkkkkkkkkiron".


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> 5k? I spend 14-15k for "1GB Graphics".





			
				Neighbourhood Counter-Strike Aimbot Expert said:
			
		

> 14-15k ??? Lolunut ???
> 
> I bought this amazing new graficks card with G-force technology (same as da one Shah Rukh Khan uses to power his awesome G.One thingy to pwn Ra.One), CUDA technology, directx technology, opengl technology and high performance 1GB memory for just Rs. 2200. And it plays counter strike condition zero at such awesome framerates.
> 
> ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 18, 2011)

MetalheadGautham said:


>


Why you no mention PhysX?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 18, 2011)

OK now we'll be seeing two things which are going to flop in coming time 
and SRK fans who we'll buy this card will go like 
"I have a SRK's g.gg.ggg.gggraphic c.cc.ccc.ccccard "


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 18, 2011)

lol...is this a joke...first G one deodorant...now g one or ra one gpu...lol..what is the world coming to??


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 18, 2011)

use the deo to cool off the smoking gpu

@MHG : dont delete that post!!!
make it permanent and add a mod edit saying that this is exactly the kind of noobs which we dont want in our forum.


----------



## tkin (Oct 18, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> use the deo to cool off the smoking gpu
> 
> @MHG : dont delete that post!!!
> make it permanent and add a mod edit saying that this is exactly the kind of noobs which we dont want in our forum.


Nooooooo, we want these type of noobs, to make fun of of course


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 30, 2011)

The signature editions are now available:

ZOTAC GeForceÂ® GTX 560 Ti G.One Signature Edition 1GB DDR5 | eBay


----------



## ico (Oct 30, 2011)

Good then. 

This thread has lived its course.


----------

